# The Rise of ROME



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Subbing! 

How's his bellybutton[?] doing?


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

So, today we had our first little training lesson as somebody has decided he does NOT like penicillin injections. As none of our local stores carried the figure eight halter, I now have a temporary leather one in the classic style. So far he just got to wear it around (with supervision) for about 10 minutes to get used to it. Tonight it goes back on for his shot. Foals are slippery as eels when they want to get away!

I've never seen a baby take so easy to everything. He's the most laid back, easygoing fella I've ever had the pleasure of working with. With no excess pressure on my part it took only a couple minutes to introduce the halter. Heck he pretty much put it on himself. He also got a gentle rubdown with a soft rubber curry for a couple minutes. Didn't bat an eyelash.

On the topic of his bellybutton, it's looking much better. Not only is there no dripping whatsoever, his energy level is up. He was trotting around the pen with momma and I even saw a little bit of a canter. I got to see him urinate for the first time today and it was a steady stream which means he doesn't have any internal leakage.

Mom's condition is pretty rough. She's thin and I can't hardly believe she can walk as bad as her feet are.

And now for pictures! You can't really see in any of them, but his eyes haven't changed in the least. At what age do they usually? I'm hoping they finish out a nice light brown/hazelish color.

Showing off his pretty stylish halter:

















And a few naked ones:

















Somebody thinks he's a halter horse:









Just for fun!
















(Is it normal for foals to want to suck on _everything_? He was licking my pants nonstop even though I kept pushing him away)


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Another quick question: the owner never filed a stud report last year so 'technically' my boy can't be registered. I personally don't care, but to better his future prospects in any way possible, I would really like to do so. Do any of you AQHA people know if this would be possible? Or too terribly difficult (or expensive) of a process? It's a shame not to really, I know my boy has some pretty solid bloodlines in there. If I'm going to do it, I'm going to do it now. It looks like we're looking at at least $70 just for registration as I don't know if he's kept up his membership. Plus $30 transfer (yay that I qualify for youth membership still!) plus any fees for a late stud report if even possible.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know if you could get him registered AQHA but you could probably get him registered Buckskin 

Yes it's a colour registry but it's still a piece of paper by which the horse can be tracked. Still a piece of paper stating that YOU are his owner.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Also, he's a shiny little stinker! I've never actually seen a foal his age with that much shine on it before.

And yes, it is normal for foals to be mouthy little blighters. Horses, especially young horses, use their mouths to explore the world! I'd be on top of it from the start to make sure he doesn't decide to try on biting.


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm working on the discouragement part right now. Sometimes that can be harder said than done I've found. He is really quite silky as well. I haven't edited any pictures at all, all that shine is natural. He is starting to get adult hairs in his mane and there is a lot of white! I'm thinking he is going to have a lot of frosting (that's what we've always called it. IDK if it's right).

I looked at both registries and I think AQHA can be done. As it is the more established of the two, I may go that route.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Could be foal flaxen, we have a buckskin that had TONS of white through her mane and tail as a baby and barely has any now. She'll be 4 in December! It's funny how time flies, she was so tiny and so foalish when I got her home 3 years ago. In no time at all Roman will be under saddle and you'll be wondering how he got so grown up!

Frosting is cool though, I'd love a nice frosted buckie.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

He's just so stinkin' adorable  
I think it's very possible that there's a connection between how blonde his mane is now and the possibility of him having frosting (that is the right word- yep! ). I'm sure there's some exceptions out there, but that was definitely the case with my gelding that I shared in your other thread and it does make sense.

I also thinks it's very possible that he will have exceptionally light brown/amber eyes as an adult, based on how light his eyes are now. 
IIRC with my buckskin, the eyes don't change from the baby blues until at least a few months old.

On the topic, I came across these pictures of another very "palomino looking" buckskin that I had saved


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

He's a cutie too! I just found these. They are two pictures of the same buckskin mare/filly. All credit goes to her owners.

It's all really just speculation at this point I suppose! Hopefully one of these days I can get some pictures of daddy too.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmm.. I wonder how much black the filly had in her mane as a foal. 

I can't remember if the pictures I posted in your other thread of my gelding showed his frosting, but here it is just in case it didn't 
I hope Roman gets it too- I love it! Non-horsey people always ask if I give him highlights :lol:


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Your boy actually looks a lot like his full brother. I'm out here now just passing time and looked up to see my little man playing king of the hill. It would be more impressive if he weren't so tiny! He's venturing away from mom more and more and getting more playful. I'm hoping our mare foals soon so he can have a play mate!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if Roman ended up looking a lot like Juno!

I just looked at your foaling thread for Luna.. can't wait to see the baby  
It's by the same stallion as Roman?

Take more pictures while you're out there watching him!!


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

It is. I went and took some pictures of daddy today if that's enough? Momma was being a stinker this afternoon. I'll be out later so I can get a pic or two then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes! I would love to see pictures of Roman's sire


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay so daddy is a Cooke County Etc grandson with Poco breeding top and bottom. Other than a slightly rough head, he's actually pretty nice and has an absolutely wonderful personality. I've never seen a less stud like stallion.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

He's cute  Not exactly ideal stallion material, but I've seen much worse :wink:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

He is stinking adorable! Daddy's not too bad either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Just incase you guys aren't tired of it yet... today's baby pictures. Today we tried grass and were quite unimpressed. On the plus side we stood like a champ for our organic, foal safe flyspray. In fact I'd say he rather liked it.

Roman is full of **** and vinegar. He's doing his whole baby spin and kick thing at his mom. He hasn't tried it yet on me. When he does I plan on making his little butt regret it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing!! Congrats!

ETA love the title too


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you plan on keeping him? or are you going to break him and sell him?


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Ideally I'd like to keep him, but as I'm starting university this fall, that may or may not be possible. I am essentially in a situation where I have free board for as long as I want but it's 3+ hours away from my university. I will keep him until he is gelded for sure. Hopefully when he is three I will be financially able to bring him closer and start breaking him. If not I will look to rehome him with someone who will care for him properly and break him correctly.

My cousin was actually casually looking for a 'pet' horse. Something they could groom and take care of, but they aaren't all that interested in riding. I wouldn't mind letting them keep him for a year or two while I was at school but I would want him to be 2+ when that happened so he was thoroughly socialized with other horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Does anybody know an accurate method to predict adult height on a foal? I'm just curious ans would like to check just for fun. Daddy is 14 hh on long toes stretching upward (lol) and momma probably sits right at about 15.1 hh. His full brother is atleast that if not 15.2 hh. While that is good height, I'm really a pony person at heart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

If you were willing to do the legwork and pay the fees and late fees, and the stallion owner was willing to sign off, you could send in the paperwork that should enable you to get him registered.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I would let your family baby him for a cuple of years. Let him be a horse for a bit and when you are done with school he will be ready to train And if you will be got for 4 years he gets started late, so what. Horses can live into their 30s starting a horse at 4 or 5 won't hurt them . Take your time with him, he will be fine.


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not too worried. I have no fears of him being a difficult horse to train. In fact all of these horses tend to be of the born broke variety. Therefor, if he's 3 or if he's 5, I don't think it will matter much. The person I work for actually has one 4 year old filly still sitting because she's not mentally mature enough yet. (I honestly don't know that she ever will be... She's rather unstable if you ask me, but I digress). I'm all for giving them time to grow and come into themselves.

They are also usually slow to grow and fill out, but that could be the fact that they've always been kept on dirt lots with only ditch hay to eat. In other words, for both mental and physical reasons, I'm fine with letting him sit for as long as necessary. In the end it just comes down to financial feasibility.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 4 yr old with 4 short rides on him (never longer than 15 min). He is not worse cuz of it, he actually just had more time to mature both physically and mentally. 

Your foal is really really cute.. I love being around foals, but it rarely happens


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

A semi reliable way to get a guess at adult height is the string test


From this picture









Take a string and measure the (A). Then flip the trying up and hold the same length up above the back. Should give you kind of an idea of where they'll be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sorry guys! I promise I have pictures for you. Not just of Roman but his brand new half brother Remington! It will be this afternoon some time, but pictures will be forth coming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

my trainers black mare wa broke young as a late 2 yr old i believe but she just this year started actually training her shes now 6 and finally maturing in body and mind haha. Waiting can be an awesome thing :] Hes adorable by the way


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Kati said:


> I'm sorry guys! I promise I have pictures for you. Not just of Roman but his brand new half brother Remington! It will be this afternoon some time, but pictures will be forth coming.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yay Luna had her baby!!  Can't wait to see the little guy!!


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I drove by at 8 on my way to work. No baby. Got a call from BO at 9. We have a smokey black stud colt with legs a mile long. His only white is a single sock or so I've been told. I haven't even seen him yet. I'm off soon and will be rushing out to flood you guys with Rem and Roman spam!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Guys. Remington is huge. I don't get it. He's 41" (we measured just to see how tall). That puts his full grown height according to percentages at 16 hh. Not huge but pretty impressive as dad is 14 hh and mom is 15 hh maybe. Of course he may never reach that height but whatever. That also puts Roman at just 39" at two weeks. Rem is a solis two inches taller.

He's also the blackest baby I've ever seen.

Remington 1
Remington 2
Remington 3

Roman 1
Roman 2
Roman 3
Roman 4


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow he is dark. The sire isn't grey is he?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Beautiful boy!! 
His sire is the same as Roman's right? So he must be smokey black.. and yes- very dark!
I suppose it is possible that the sire is hiding grey.. but I don't necessarily suspect that Rem is going grey.. just super dark! 
I love blacks and buckskins.. you got lucky! Roman looks great as well


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

AnnaLover said:


> I suppose it is possible that the sire is hiding grey.. but I don't necessarily suspect that Rem is going grey.. just super dark!


Grey doesn't hide. If it's there, it will show. It's what's known as a simple dominant, meaning it only needs one gene present to express.


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Grey doesn't hide. If it's there, it will show. It's what's known as a simple dominant, meaning it only needs one gene present to express.


Daddy is a perlino. Grey wouldn't be hiding per say, but it would be impossible to see.

But no, he's not. Neither parents carry grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Grey doesn't hide. If it's there, it will show. It's what's known as a simple dominant, meaning it only needs one gene present to express.


Oh I know LOL .. but sire is a double dilute. So, yes, grey can very well "hide" on them- as in, many double dilutes with the grey gene can go undetected. 
Phenotypically, it's nearly impossible to tell if a double dilute has gone grey or not. The signs are there, but it takes a very well trained eye to pick them out.


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry it's been so long since I've updated. Things have gotten crazy with my college orientation and the local fair and work. Gah! Plus of course my S3 finally called it quits on me. :-( Poor Gandalf has now been replaced by a brand spankin' new S5. He as of yet does not have a name... Oh yeah! And my stupid tabby cat Hannibal broke his leg. _Again_. I own the world's dumbest animals. I swear. And I also wiped out on my rollerblades so I'm not moving the best today.

So anyway, I don't have any pictures of Roman today! I lost them all with my old phone and Roman was out in the pasture. That was too far for poor, injured me to walk, so this morning I just played with Rem for a while. I have some pictures of his color. But I'm not feeling motivated to putting them up at the moment. I can't decide if he's actually smokey black or if that baby is hiding brown. Right now he is a lovely chocolaty color rather than black.


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

So Rome is growing up! I really want to see this first foal shed, but then again he's not really fuzzy either. He's quite sleek. You can see on his back where he got nipped by one of the other horses and the hair is growing back dark brown :shock: there is an additional spot on his rump where he scraped off some hair a while ago. That is all grown back... a decent amount longer than the surrounding hair! But it is the same shade if a little more yellowish rather than cream. Oh how I want to see his final color!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

He has such beautiful and expressive eyes!!  More pictures please  And of his little smokey black brother as well!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

They're both cute!! And what a coincidence your horse and mine have the same name! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Tonight Remington was being the flirt for the camera so he gets to hijack his brother's thread for the day! I also has some pictures of some of their grown up brothers and sisters too!

^The halter is old news to Rome, but Rem was not impressed!





^Those butts though!


The siblings!

^ The condition of this gelding absolutely disgusts me. Especially as he has been my favorite of this studs progeny since he was born.


^This is my least favorite of all the siblings!


^This year's filly 'Berlin'

^And the quarter pony 'Dublin'


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Your boys are so stinkin' adorable!! 

Sad about the condition of most of the siblings :-( Some look like they could be nice horses if they had some weight put on them!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

The babies are just too cute!


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

After about a month's vacation (planned long before my little surprise came into my life), I'll finally get to see Rome again for the first time since July 19th. Goodness I'm excited. I'm sure you will all be bombarded with photos. I'm hoping he's grown a little and really shedded out. I'd hoped to have him leading and picking up all four feet by the time I'd headed off to school, but it doesn't appear that it will be happening any time soon.

I'm really not to concerned. The best horse I've ever worked with came to us as a completely untouched yearling stud with a personality identical to Roman and he came along perfectly. If the worst that happens is Rome gets a year to be bullied into behaving well by his betters, I'm not to concerned.

If him and Rem are getting as snotty as they were when I left (those mothers are saints!) We may be bringing our 4 year old boss mare around for some lessons in manners for our little princes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

